# Congo Tetra & Rainbows?



## bumhead (29 Sep 2014)

Hello everyone, I recently bought myself a Trigon 190 which I have planted (to a certain extent) and which Is currently home to six young Congo Tetra. I am a big fan of these active, entertaining fish but I'm concerned that due to their potential size and extremely competitive eating style I am severely limiting my stocking options.

Any thoughts on good tank mates? I have read that rainbows are good feeders but again they grow fairly large. Would six rainbows plus the congos be too much?

I also have a pair of zebra otos in the tank which I'd like to up the numbers of but as they're not in direct competition I don't see that as being an issue.

(I now regret my username choice and profile picture haha)


----------



## Edvet (29 Sep 2014)

Have you seen this:http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/phenacogrammus-interruptus/


----------



## bumhead (29 Sep 2014)

I hadn't seen that thank you. 

So rainbows are a good choice of tank mate which is  pleasing, however I am still a little concerned about space. Am I being overly cautious? The Trigon being a convenient shape for me might not be so convenient for twelve 4 inch, active, fast swimming fish?


----------



## EnderUK (29 Sep 2014)

Dwarf neon rainbow stay pretty small and are monsters when it comes to feeding.


----------



## bumhead (29 Sep 2014)

I like the look of the Dwarf Neons! They don't seem to have the exaggerated body shape that the larger ones grow in to (I might be wrong ). I also think their silveryness and the colours in the Tetras should complement each other quite nicely. 

What group size should I be looking to get? The magic number is usually 6. Would that be sufficient?


----------



## limz_777 (29 Sep 2014)

i have congos and boesmani together , color tone and size wise , seem to compliment each other .
i find full grown congos quite aggressive to own species


----------



## bumhead (29 Sep 2014)

Limz_777 is your tank of a similar size to mine? (190 ish litres)

How many of each have you gone for?


----------



## sparkyweasel (30 Sep 2014)

That's a nice deep tank. Have you considered leaving the midwater just for the Congo Tetras (maybe getting a few more) and having tankmates that occupy lower levels? Kribs, smallish catfish (Corys maybe) or loaches.
Maybe add some African Butterfly Fish, or Golden Wonder Panchax that stay at the surface.


----------



## bumhead (30 Sep 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions! 

I had wondered about kribs... creating a cave for them that didn't look rubbish or out of place in the tank has been my main worry. Will they be happy enough under some "roots" and would they squabble with the corries over cave space or would they need a distinct area of their own?

The Panchax and Butterfly Fish look like very cool options. I'm assuming that they are not commonly found in stores but I'll certainly keep an eye out just in case!


----------



## EnderUK (30 Sep 2014)

You can get killifish eggs off of ebay and there are simple video tutorials. Hatch you're own.


----------



## bumhead (30 Sep 2014)

Hatching fish eggs bought off eBay sounds ridiculous haha! From reading a couple of guides it also sounds like a serious test of patience although I'm sure it would be quite rewarding if successful. 

Have you attempted it yourself Ender?


----------



## EnderUK (1 Oct 2014)

Nope i like my shrimp to much to put them in with kilifish, but it might be something i try in the future.

Sent from my Radar C110e using Tapatalk


----------



## sanj (1 Oct 2014)

It depends on what Rainbowfish you are thinking of. Six M.trifasciata are not really suitable, but you could keep M.boesmani "Aytinjo" or M.lacustris and smaller species like M.praecox. Ogilbyi, mucchullochi...


----------



## bumhead (2 Oct 2014)

I'm going to have to go and stand and stare at what's on offer in my lfs. I'm thinking corys and dwarf rainbows are the safest bet for the "community". I would love to try a krib but I'm wary of getting a pair, are they happy enough living singly?


----------



## limz_777 (3 Oct 2014)

3 


bumhead said:


> Limz_777 is your tank of a similar size to mine? (190 ish litres)
> 
> How many of each have you gone for?



3 of each species


----------

